# Corsair Obsidian 750D



## Nabarun (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like Corsair is ready with another nice full tower. Rumors have been floating around for some days, but some reviewers actually received samples (currently tight-lipped due to NDA). Some Aussie retailers also had it for sale, but apparently they have been told to hold back.
Right now I can see one retailer still selling it..
http://www.aquilatech.co.nz/productDetail.asp?idProduct=39.61508

So looks like I'm gonna have to wait. No Phantom 630 just yet...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus corsair has done it! I've been wanting this case for quite a long time.


----------



## radrok (Aug 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jesus corsair has done it! I've been wanting this case for quite a long time.



What do you mean? Something like 900D but smaller?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2013)

radrok said:


> What do you mean? Something like 900D but smaller?



that's exactly it. I will order one the day it comes to Newegg.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 25, 2013)

I would get the 650D itself if it had internal USB 3 header and clearance for push-pulled rads on top.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> that's exactly it. I will order one the day it comes to Newegg.



Looking at the exploded picture on the box it doesn't seem to be anything like a smaller 900D, or even share the same divided bottom as the 7, 8 or 900 .


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 25, 2013)

It looks like a larger version of the 350D rather than a smaller size 900D


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Looking at the exploded picture on the box it doesn't seem to be anything like a smaller 900D, or even share the same divided bottom as the 7, 8 or 900 .



900D doesn't really have the divided bottom either. It just had 2 bars going across for the bottom fans/radiators. Doesn't have the actually panel going all the way across like the 700 or 800D. 

Ever since the 900D and 350D have come out, I have been wanting Corsair to make a new 7xxD case or a 800Dv2 with the same exterior shell as the 900D and 350D. And this is the case. 

Looks like it'll take a 360 radiator in the top and front and then a 240 in the bottom if you move around some drive cages which is perfect for what I want to do.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 25, 2013)

*Another seller*. 
€ 157.20 including VAT! 
Another one. This one looks pricey @ $275.06 USD  

However, another Canadian one had it for MUCH less. It's no longer there, but I have this screenshot from Google's cache:


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 900D doesn't really have the divided bottom either. It just had 2 bars going across for the bottom fans/radiators. Doesn't have the actually panel going all the way across like the 700 or 800D.
> 
> Ever since the 900D and 350D have come out, I have been wanting Corsair to make a new 7xxD case or a 800Dv2 with the same exterior shell as the 900D and 350D. And this is the case.
> 
> Looks like it'll take a 360 radiator in the top and front and then a 240 in the bottom if you move around some drive cages which is perfect for what I want to do.



another buying session again I see lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2013)

springs113 said:


> another buying session again I see lol



It never ends. Got to wait for this case to release first.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It never ends. Got to wait for this case to release first.



I actually was in the same boat but no going back now since i got the 900d and the xt45 480mm rad... and i just saw the 900d for about 30 less than what i paid...upset lol.  I love the photos I saw of this it is where the 800 should be, nonetheless I love my new case, absolutely no and i do mean NO restrictions when it comes to possibilities. Maybe I will paint the case interior to match my setup.

like this
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3662.html


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 25, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I actually was in the same boat but no going back now since i got the 900d and the xt45 480mm rad... and i just saw the 900d for about 30 less than what i paid...upset lol.  I love the photos I saw of this it is where the 800 should be, nonetheless I love my new case, absolutely no and i do mean NO restrictions when it comes to possibilities. Maybe I will paint the case interior to match my setup.
> 
> like this
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3662.html



I like the whites in most of that case, but not the hdd cages. Doesn't work. Should have been a *bit* white in all black like the rest of the case.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> I like the whites in most of that case, but not the hdd cages. Doesn't work. Should have been a *bit* white in all black like the rest of the case.



True on hdd cages... I would've left it black and have the writing in black as well.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 25, 2013)

Corsair did have the 700D right? Just the 800D without the window. But the 750D if it's a scale down version of the 900 definitely very nice.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't wait for Corsairs official announcement. hopefully in the next month or so.


----------



## MacClipper (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like you guys stumbled upon my HWZ thread, too bad I had to freeze it due to NDA...


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 3, 2013)

MacClipper said:


> Looks like you guys stumbled upon my HWZ thread, too bad I had to freeze it due to NDA...



Yep 
And I have received confirmation about this "not hoax" from other reliable places as well. Too bad your world is blurry now


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2013)

Seems like almost my type of case. Though could have sound dampening.




http://dgxtech.com/news/corsair-obsidian-750d-first-details-leaked


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 11, 2013)

Haha! Thanks man!


----------

